# Most influential person of the 2010s?



## Parson Weebs (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi Kiwis. So, this decade is drawing to a close, so which individual has had the greatest effect on the mood/culture/economy/etc. of the past ten years. The influence can be good or negative, intentional or unintentional, and cover all kinds of fields. I've undoubtedly missed out some major figures in the poll, so feel free to discuss 'em too.


----------



## Revo (Nov 28, 2019)

Pewdiepie, because :
-he attracts and defeat many controversies (like fiverr debacle,N-word usage,verge debacle ,etc.-thanks to exceptionals people from msm, most of the time),
-he's very helpful in promoting  yt channels under 1 million subs and charities
-he respects his fans
-he's one of the bigest influencer of Internet culture
-he promotes KF / ED,when he makes video documentaries about lolcows
-his apologies are honest


----------



## ManateeHunter (Nov 28, 2019)

Trump, I've never seen people THAT salty for one man before


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 28, 2019)

Trump just for how he's completely driven Washington and Hollywood insane.


----------



## Parson Weebs (Nov 28, 2019)

Figures such as Modi, Macron and Bolsonaro rose to prominence in the mid-to-late 2010s, but maybe they're not at their apogees of influence just yet.


----------



## oldTireWater (Nov 28, 2019)

Zuckerberg as a representative for all the horrific ways technology has changed our society over the last ten years. Smartphones and social media have fucking WRECKED us.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 28, 2019)

Love him or hate him, gotta go with Trump.


----------



## Homo neanderthalensis (Nov 28, 2019)

I have changed my vote from Obama to Xi Jinping.  Time listed the Chinaman 9 times in the 2010s. Obama was listed only 7 times.


----------



## Idiotron (Nov 28, 2019)

Trump is a contender for obvious reasons.

According to some conservatives, Soros is literally behind EVERYTHING so he's up there.

Hillary Clinton can allegedly kill whoever she wants so she gets a shout out as well.

Can't forget Mr Pooh in China and Putin, they're always doing their thing.

Merkel and Macron fucked up Europe a bit, that has to count as influence.

Last but not least, Jeff Bezos.

Honorable mentions:
Susan at Youtube.
Mark at Facebook.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 28, 2019)

Voted for Trump, but if I could pick more than one person, I'd also pick Zuckerberg.


----------



## dreamworks face (Nov 28, 2019)

Trump propelled himself to being president by studying Charlie Sheen's #tigerblood and #winning on twitter and co-opting that same energy for a run at the presidency.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Nov 28, 2019)

I honestly think Trump. Like him or not, he has already irrevocably changed how politics and news works in the US, and that was only in the past ~4 years he’s been involved.
Now, not changed for the better exactly, that’s for sure. If you are not bleeding-heart left the media calls you a Nazi, if you are not hard right the rest call you a cuck. Fake news from both sides is just the order of the day, being a moderate is faux pas, and politics has been jammed into every corner of life with no escape in sight. If you are against a person you are seen as against whatever minorities they are, if you don’t agree with the batshit nonsense coming from L.A or New York you are a Racist Bigot Incel, and that’s only getting worse.
However, Trump has also proved that a man like him could get elected, and that’s a good thing. You no longer really _need_ to be the standard breed of politicians to run things. Him still being in office shows just how fucking nuts and hypocritical people can get when they truly believe they are right about everything and are told “no”.
Trump has altered the entire course of US history in a short amount of time. Not many people can claim that.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Nov 28, 2019)

Christine Weston Chandler has altered the course of universal history with the dimensional merge.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 28, 2019)

This was a difficult choice for me between Pewdiepie and Trump. They both kept coming out on top of every situation they got themselves put it. Pewdiepie has been an entertainer for the entirety of the decade and constantly being mentioned. Except for the last few Years trump really warped and changed politics rapidly and very quickly for a single term.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 28, 2019)

Voted Merkel. That is not a good thing.


----------



## CumDumpster (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm saying Alex Jones, as his claims keep getting proven right in this day and age.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Nov 28, 2019)

Most influential person has to be Hillary Clinton for causing mass immigration to happen through destroying Libya, the Arab Spring, the Syrian Civil War, Pepe the frog into a mainstream name and the election of Donald Trump.


----------



## COMMI3 MARK (Nov 28, 2019)

No Zuckerberg = No Trump
No Putin = No Trump

I voted Zuckerberg, either way its not Trump. Maybe the 2020's.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm going to go with Barack Obama. His presidency is what directly led to the rise of Trump.


----------



## Unog (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm going with Xi because China has it's fingers in every pie imaginable.


----------



## Spiteful Crow (Nov 29, 2019)

Steve Bannon
I'm not a fan of his personality but he certainly did get Trump elected.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 29, 2019)

The friends we made along the way.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 1, 2019)

Was torn between Mark and Trump. Went with Trump because while men like Zucc gave him the stand, he knew how to wield it for maximum power (and butthurt!)


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 4, 2019)

Zoe Quinn. the start of gamergate was the beginning of the end and its echos can still be heard.


----------



## Parson Weebs (Dec 4, 2019)

Carl Benjamin (Sargon of Akkad) definitely caught some limelight in this decade, but his full influence won't be apparent until the late 2030s.



Gravityqueen4life said:


> Zoe Quinn. the start of gamergate was the beginning of the end and *its echos can still be heard*.


The thot heard around the world?


----------



## Hux (Dec 4, 2019)

Trump. It's almost impossible to go through a single day without unintentionally seeing or hearing his name at a minimum of 20 goddamn times


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 4, 2019)

I dont want to give zoe Quinn too much credit, but if it weren't for her there would not have been such an army of dedicated internet memesters to support trump


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 4, 2019)

Parson Weebs said:


> The thot heard around the world?


well, she did speak to the UN.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 5, 2019)

What about Under Tale


----------



## acmeurquhart (Dec 5, 2019)

Jesus Christ, our lord and savior.


----------



## CWCchange (Dec 5, 2019)

Thinking like some fag at Time Magazine, does Siri count?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 5, 2019)

CWCchange said:


> Thinking like some fag at Time Magazine, does Siri count?


Siri vs Alexa in a skankfight for the ages


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Dec 5, 2019)

Surprised none of you brought up the Supreme Gentleman himself but that's where my vote is going.


----------



## LordofTendons (Dec 5, 2019)

No Kardashians?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 5, 2019)

LordofTendons said:


> No Kardashians?


No Kanye Yeast?


----------



## Parson Weebs (Dec 10, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> No Kanye Yeast?


Both Kanye and PewDiePie seem to be relatively popular 'models' of modern Western man, inasmuch as people base their lifestyles and psyches on those of the famous. Kanye and Pewds are not angels and they make mistakes from time to time, but they're skilled at what they do, self-confident and unashamed to pursue their interests. Both men certainly have a wider appeal than the extremes of soyboyism and inceldom. Passionate without being pretentious, and reasonably socially involved. Heck, one could even include the LPers Ninja and Chuggaaconroy in that list, and the YouTubers Casey Neistat and Philip deFranco. Logan Paul is perhaps a dark example. Maybe in this decade there's been a renewed focus on the hard work and grind of being a celebrity, as opposed to the more light-hearted mood of the 2000's? Pop culture in general seemed a lot blither 10, 15 years ago, compared to now.

I'm trying to think of an equivalent to Kanye and Pewds for women: Taylor Swift? Emilia Clarke? Jennifer Lawrence? The 2010's saw the rise of more assertive women: Malala Yousafzai, the woman in white in the Sudanese protests, Sheryl Sandberg, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, Jacinda Ardern, Aung San Suu Kyi, Kathleen Kennedy....

Poor old Shinzo Abe is looking lonely on _nul points_. Perhaps I should change my vote to him. Abe has steered Japan through most of the 2010's and is a reasonably successful moderate nationalist leader. Could Abe be an influence on the UK's Boris Johnson? Japan is still one of the world's largest economies. And without a strong Japan, there is no weebism (Japanese cultural output).

EDIT: clarification of 'weebism'

The edgy forum administrators: moot, HotWheels, and Null were influential. Without their liberal policies, Trumpism and the anti-globalist movement might have waned. Der Tor zur Gamergate and anti-SJWism might have remained shut.

The democidal ideology of transgenderism was wielded by the eugenicist elites in this decade, to demoralize and mutilate the populace. Notable mouthpieces for this evil agenda include ContraPoints, Munroe Bergdorf, the British politician Jo Swinson, and the woke press in general. 

On a more positive note, the 2010's also saw the arrival of some more sensible transgender people onto the public scene, such as Gigi Gorgeous, Nikita Dragun and Kalvin Garrah. Moreover, many gender-critical radical feminists, including the late Magdalen Berns as well as many tranners themselves (e.g. Blaire White and Rose of Dawn), have been influential in exposing the twisted perfidy of the trans radicals. One can only hope that, going forward, gender expression will become a truly private and individual matter instead of an abominable instrument of societal control and often misogyny and misandry.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 10, 2019)

Parson Weebs said:


> The democidal ideology of transgenderism was wielded by the eugenicist elites in this decade, to demoralize and mutilate the populace. Notable mouthpieces for this evil agenda include ContraPoints, Munroe Bergdorf, the British politician Jo Swinson, and the woke press in general.
> 
> On a more positive note, the 2010's also saw the arrival of some more sensible transgender people onto the public scene, such as Gigi Gorgeous, Nikita Dragun and Kalvin Garrah. Moreover, many gender-critical radical feminists, including the late Magdalen Berns as well as many tranners themselves (e.g. Blaire White and Rose of Dawn), have been influential in exposing the twisted perfidy of the trans radicals. One can only hope that, going forward, gender expression will become a truly private and individual matter instead of an abominable instrument of societal control and often misogyny and misandry.


I think most people highly invested in the tranny debate, both pro- and anti-, highly overestimate how much tranny shit effects the life of normies. 

I know actual trans people that spend less time talking about trannies than internet spergs with no real connection do


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 10, 2019)

Parson Weebs said:


> Both Kanye and PewDiePie seem to be relatively popular 'models' of modern Western man, inasmuch as people base their lifestyles and psyches on those of the famous. Kanye and Pewds are not angels and they make mistakes from time to time, but they're skilled at what they do, self-confident and unashamed to pursue their interests. Both men certainly have a wider appeal than the extremes of soyboyism and inceldom. Passionate without being pretentious, and reasonably socially involved. Heck, one could even include the LPers Ninja and Chuggaaconroy in that list, and the YouTubers Casey Neistat and Philip deFranco. Logan Paul is perhaps a dark example. Maybe in this decade there's been a renewed focus on the hard work and grind of being a celebrity, as opposed to the more light-hearted mood of the 2000's? Pop culture in general seemed a lot blither 10, 15 years ago, compared to now.
> 
> I'm trying to think of an equivalent to Kanye and Pewds for women: Taylor Swift? Emilia Clarke? Jennifer Lawrence? The 2010's saw the rise of more assertive women: Malala Yousafzai, the woman in white in the Sudanese protests, Sheryl Sandberg, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, Jacinda Ardern, Aung San Suu Kyi, Kathleen Kennedy....


A bipole and a Swede
Nuke the cardinals


----------



## Jeb-sama (Dec 11, 2019)

Where's the option for Bane?


----------



## Save Goober (Dec 11, 2019)

George Soros


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 11, 2019)

Parson Weebs said:


> Also, Greta's definitely being manipulated by her parents and the potent maleficent elite.



Fixed that for you.

You might have a point about the depopulation agenda though. It would actually explain a lot.


----------



## Parson Weebs (Dec 17, 2019)

Here's a wildcard: the founder of PornHub.

Elon Musk, for his bracing passion for science and technology, shorn of PC bullcrap. (Sorry about the diver). He's quite refreshing.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Dec 17, 2019)

Prophet Muhammad (pbuh). His religion making people "butt hurt" 1300+ years later. Badass and a masterful troll.


----------



## Parson Weebs (Dec 17, 2019)

Xi Jinping has to rank highly. Perhaps the most powerful man in the world, though certainly not invulnerable to changing trade winds and small dissents. (E.g. Hong Kong, treatment of Uighurs). 

Edit: needed to add bracketed content


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm no fan of the guy but yeah, its Trump. Though as I have stated before, I believe the impact of who he is, what he's done and what he represents will be felt in the coming decades rather than anything he did or will do as President. Who knows what fucking lunatic either side could possibly come up with to follow him up.

Buckle up kids, I'm pretty much certain the fucking Antichrist is gonna win 2024 regardless of which party they hail from.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 19, 2019)

Parson Weebs said:


> JK Rowling. Her mediocre fiction has been a yoke on the minds of many young Westerners. (Although I like the bit at the end of Book 3 when Harry finally summons his Patronus by the lake. He takes the initiative) edit: bracketed text



Joss Whedon even moreso, thanks to the rise of capeshit and faux nerd culture becoming a hipster trend.

Even after Joss Whedon stopped working on the MCU, his successors started aping his one-trick snarky style, and it's also apparent in other genres of film and television.


----------



## Parson Weebs (Dec 31, 2019)

I would like to give a mention to the Kiwi Farmers. You guys are dashes of light and truth and benevolent autism. Thank you farmers and Null (apologies for talking in German about my being a furfag and a pol reader, i don't think either are true. I would like it if you unblocked me from the KF chat, please, but you don't have too. You're a good fella.)  KF has supplied much fun and interest for me since I first heard of Chris Chan in 2016. Thanks to everyone here. Hurrah for KiwiFarms!


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 31, 2019)

Joshua Conner Moon. 

Like, duh.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jan 5, 2020)

Imagine being the president of the USA for most of a decade, only to be completely overshadowed and forgotten by the guy replacing you


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 6, 2020)

If I had to pick a Top 10 for the decade, here would be my picks. With the possible exceptions of Donald Trump and PewDiePie, none of these people or groups have had a positive influence on the 2010's.

1. Silicon Valley (Jeff Bezos, Mark Zuckerberg, Susan Wojcicki, etc.)
2. George Soros and the Koch Brothers
3. Xi Jinping
4. Neoliberal leaders (Angela Merkel, Barack Obama, Emmanuel Macron, etc.)
5. Donald Trump
6. Bob Iger
7. The Clickbait Mills (VICE, Vox, Buzzfeed, Salon, The Root, Huffington Post, etc.)
8. Harvey Weinstein
9. Black Lives Matter
10. PewDiePie


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m kind of surprised I didn’t see this guy on the list:


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Jan 7, 2020)

Trump by far.  His election made the establishment completely insane.  It's made people want to rework how the government works so someone like him will never be elected again.  It inspired other countries to vote in their own Trump.


----------



## Sable (Jan 8, 2020)

Globally?

Trump. His election was a colossal signal that the 90's-00's globalism isn't a permanent thing, and that alternatives have massive support- even in the most powerful nation on earth.

Nationally I'd go Farage, it's his pressure which has basically ended up allowing Brexit to go through which is going to have knock on effects in Europe and maybe even globally.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 8, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I know actual trans people that spend less time talking about trannies than internet spergs with no real connection do



Yeah most people sleepwalk through their lives and do not even stop to think, research, or talk about what influenced them to think their peepee should be a poopoo.


----------

